# Boric Acid vs. Diatomaceous Earth



## woodburn (Jun 4, 2010)

What works better to treat insects?  I'm dealing with Silverfish in particular.  I am going to dust behind walls and baseboards.  Thanks.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jun 4, 2010)

Boric Acid will not work well in wet areas since it is hydroscopic.  Since DE is used as a filter in fish tanks I imagine it will work better.  I have not used DE as an insecticide though.  

Matt


----------



## woodsmaster (Jun 6, 2010)

I think silverfish like moisture. Are you on a damp crawl space. If so a vapor barrior may be your best solution. Seven dust might be worth a try, It works well with most inscects.


----------



## Gooserider (Jun 6, 2010)

Boric Acid has a certain level of toxicity to insects, even when damp.  DE does not have any toxic properties that I know of, when dry it works by the dry particles tearing up the insect's breathing passages (It does the same thing to people, just on a smaller scale, which is why you should avoid breathing DE dust...) 

If I had to choose between BA and DE, I'd go with BA, however given the specific insect target, I'd seriously investigate the use of more specific and powerful products, especially if it is an area that you have opened up, but don't normally have easy access to...  

(IMHO the "kinder" products like DE and BA, etc. are mostly compromises between doing something that is bad for the bugs w/o being overly toxic to people that are accidentally exposed, because you can't do an application that doesn't expose people.  If one can do an application that doesn't expose people once you close things back up, then the "heavy artillery" seems in order...)

Gooserider


----------



## zzr7ky (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm with Goose.  I do use Borax around outside of foundation and inside sills when building.  I'd do more research.  I really like the newer micro encapsululated stuff that keeps spiders and other pests away from the deck, boat, hot tub, etc for several months.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jun 10, 2010)

I often see references to Borax and Boric Acid as if they were one and the same which they are not.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Borax


> Borax, also known as sodium borate, sodium tetraborate, or disodium tetraborate, is an important boron compound, a mineral, and a salt of boric acid.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boric_acid


----------

